# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Dayak Sumpitan

## Mark McMorrow

a few detailed shots of this very nice Sumpitan... 

the 10.5" long leaf-shaped spear head is quite impressive.

----------


## Kemp Smith

Beautiful!

----------

